# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.6.0 released:

## mohamed73

*NsPro v6.6.0 released:* *-Improved several Android operations.
-Improved automated Root and Root detection.
-Improved 3G/4G enable after IMEI repair on  T999, I747, T889, I317.
-Fixed minor software bugs.  Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available:
-On الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area*

----------

